
Billionaire Elon Musk says smoking marijuana with Joe Rogan was “not wise” - GamerNintendo
https://sirelonmusk.com/billionaire-elon-musk-says-smoking-marijuana-with-joe-rogan-was-not-wise/
======
noad
I have worked for government contractors very similar to SpaceX in the past
and watched friends get fired for far smaller transgressions at such
companies.

It's nice to be reminded every now and then that the rules don't apply to the
lords, only the serfs.

